# CoDeSys



## Gast (16 Juni 2006)

Hi!

Eben hab' ich mir die Seite von Codesys angeschaut. Es gibt da nur eine Demoversion zum Download.

Ist Codesys nicht kostenlos??

Wenn ja, wo kriegt man die Vollversion??
Wenn nein, wie teuer ist es den?

Gruß
Paul


----------



## Gast (16 Juni 2006)

... Jetzt hab' ich es kappiert. 
Mit DEMO sind die Zusatzkomponenten gemeint.

... beachtet mich garnicht ...


----------

